# Sqeaking noise when going over bumps



## wierdjoey (Sep 1, 2006)

I have a 2007 Sentra base model 6 spd with 68k miles on it. It makes terrible squeaking noises in the front end when I drive over pothole patches and other bumps in the road. I have brought it to the nissan dealership twice and they told me they haven't been able to find what I'm talking about. its very frustrating because I hear the noise constantly. It sounds like it could b the shocks or something. Does anyone have anything like that happen to them or possibly have any idea what that noise could be?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Most likely coming from your front struts or springs. Take the car to a local mechanic shop and have them diagnose it for you.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 30, 2009)

When your car is parked and off, kick the tires. Do you hear the squeak?

Now open your hood. Kick the tires again. Do you still hear the squeak?


----------



## Louis138 (Nov 19, 2007)

I noticed the same noise with mine. It turned out to be the rubber hood stops, at the FWD corners of the hood. Put a little dab of grease on each one. That took care of it for me.


----------



## ranger81 (Jul 2, 2009)

Louis138 said:


> I noticed the same noise with mine. It turned out to be the rubber hood stops, at the FWD corners of the hood. Put a little dab of grease on each one. That took care of it for me.


I'll keep that one in mind......:thumbup:


----------

